# Another Foam Roadbed Question



## fairbanks (Sep 17, 2015)

My previous thread was HiJacked so here's another question....
what is the best way to cut foam for the curved sections ?


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

fairbanks said:


> My previous thread was HiJacked so here's another question....
> what is the best way to cut foam for the curved sections ?


I laid that foam for my O scale. I used 027, so my curves were really tight.
This method worked:

Just slice the foam in half. That will make it pliable enough to negotiate the curves.
I use a Olfa knife. Make sure to get a fresh blade section!

Not much effort is needed to cut that material.
I used stick pins to hold the foam in place till the adhesive set.
I found it's easiest to set the inner curve first.
Then it's easy to wrap the outside half around that inner one.

I myself find it's easier to stop at the end of the curve, and start up the straight sections with a full piece.
Just my way of doing it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

fairbanks said:


> My previous thread was HiJacked so here's another question....
> what is the best way to cut foam for the curved sections ?


You could have gone back to the other thread. Like all conversations, we go off topic from time to time. It's harmless in most cases.

As Ron says, foam roadbed, at least the WS stuff I use, is pre-split down the middle. Separate the halves and lay each down, butting it up against your centerline. I use latex adhesive caulk to glue it down, which is tacky enough that it only requires a few pins hold it while it drys. You just curve the stuff around; no cutting required.

Any sharp object will cut it. If it's not yet installed, I use Fiskers Titanium scissors. After installation, a box cutter.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I found that if I didn't cut it, it would sometimes want to bunch up in places. But I second the idea to cut it down the middle and butt it up to the centerline. Then just lay the next piece butted up to that one. Doing it this way also helps to stagger the end joints.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

I would not say your previous thread was hijacked, you just did not show up and after three pages, I figured you found your answer. I'm still waiting to see what you found on your IHC steamer with the extra wires between the tender and loco. Please check in once in awhile as there maybe other people interested in what you found.


----------

